# Nissan dealership bricked my 2015 Rogue and fob



## Vrwl (Apr 20, 2018)

I apologize in advance for the long post... 

A month ago, we purchased a pre-owned 2015 Nissan Rogue that only had 1 key fob. Since it’s a pain in the rear to remember to swap keys on a regular basis, last week I took the Rogue and the functional 1 fob we owned to get a second fob. 

After waiting a hour, the service guy came out and asked me if I had any anti theft devices installed on my car. I said no, but explained that it was newly purchased, so I wasn’t positive. He went on to explain that when they tried to program the fob, the car “acted like it was a stolen car” and killed our existing fob as well as killing the programming in the car. I showed him the Carfax report on the car which said the car had never been in any accidents and had a clean report, and I know it wasn’t stolen because we just received the clean, clear title from the state. 

Well, he was stumped over what happened. He said they’d open a case with Nissan about this and an hour later, sent me home with a loaner. 5 days later, I still hadn’t heard anything from them and so I called. They were still waiting to hear from Nissan. Nothing had been done.

In the meantime, a mechanic friend of ours said they screwed up the programming of the new fob and that’s what bricked my car and the original fob.

So I’m looking for advice on what my next steps should be... call the dealership again? Call Nissan directly to see what’s happening with the case that was started with them? Wait patiently until it’s finally resolved?

I’m very frustrated over this and I REALLY don’t want to pay for all the extra time they have spent on fixing this problem. I brought them a functional car and fob and they have ruined both.


----------

